# Can somebody break down these numbers for me?



## Errol Santos (Nov 4, 2015)

So I'm a new Uber driver and very new to picking up at SFO. Here are some numbers from today which is Nov. 3rd, 2015.

Trip 1: (When I click "NEED HELP?") $16.84
Fare Breakdown:
Fare: $11.64
Uber Fee: -$2.91
Total Payout: $8.73 (Does not include incentives)

Why does it charge the rider $16.84 but the fair I get is $11.64 then minus the fee?
------
Trip 2: $38.83
Fare Breakdown:
Fare: $33.63
Uber Fee: -$8.41
Total Payout: $25.22

Again, why is the fare $33.63 instead of $38.83? And where does the 20% get taken out from?


----------



## McJuber (Oct 24, 2015)

You have to pay your Master... wait until you get a minimum...


----------



## Errol Santos (Nov 4, 2015)

Master Splinter?


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Errol Santos said:


> So I'm a new Uber driver and very new to picking up at SFO. Here are some numbers from today which is Nov. 3rd, 2015.
> 
> Trip 1: (When I click "NEED HELP?") $16.84
> Fare Breakdown:
> ...


It looks like your paying 25% not 20%. That's what the Uber Fee is: 25% of the fare after tolls and the Safe Rider Fee. Passengers pay the fare, plus tolls and the SRF. That should account for the $5.20. That does seem like a lot though. Maybe there's a fee or something related to the airport.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The Airport fee at SFO is $3.85, I looked it up.
when did you start driving for Uber? Newer drivers pay Uber 25% as others have mentioned.
Plus the SRF tax of $1.00?? it went up so may be more.
...so the payout may be correct.


----------



## Errol Santos (Nov 4, 2015)

Ok it makes sense knowing the SFO fee is $3.85. But newer Uber drivers pay 25%? How long does one have to wait to drop it down to 20%?


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Their SRF is $1.35, so with the airport fee of $3.85, that's the $5.20 difference.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Errol Santos said:


> Ok it makes sense knowing the SFO fee is $3.85. But newer Uber drivers pay 25%? How long does one have to wait to drop it down to 20%?


I think that's permanent. It's part of the agreement you made. Find your city's Fee Schedule, which should break it down for you.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Errol Santos said:


> Ok it makes sense knowing the SFO fee is $3.85. But newer Uber drivers pay 25%? How long does one have to wait to drop it down to 20%?


It's not a matter of waiting, drivers who signed up long ago pay 20%, newer drivers (effective Sept 2, 2014 per chi1cabby) pay 25%.


----------



## Errol Santos (Nov 4, 2015)

I signed up like last month. Damn that sucks.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> It's not a matter of waiting, drivers who signed up long ago pay 20%, newer drivers (July?) pay 25%, can another SF driver chime in?


ALL Uber_SF Drivers who signed up after Sept 2nd 2014 are charged 25% commission:

*Look Out! 25% Commission Is Next For NEW UberX Drivers!*


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Errol Santos said:


> ...How long does one have to wait to drop it down to 20%?


You guys just going to let that one hang there?

Are pigs flying?
Has Hell frozen over?
Has a Messiah returned to earth?
That's how long you have to wait. Maybe there is hope, when Uber exhausts all the available drivers and has gotten all the blood and guts out of them they can, then they might try to attract new talent by changing the commission.

You sir, are among those specially chosen by Uber to pay more for the right to be both underpaid and overworked. You will be exposed to cold germs, drunks, insufferable snots that won't tip, and all sorts of crazies that have a phone and an appetite for cheap rides. You will not know destination until you arrive and accept, or make them tell you on the phone so you might or might not know if you're transporting a tuberculosis patient or an ebola patient or a working nurse to the hospital.

And, special bonus, you get to pay Uber 25% of that ridiculously low low fare while Uber takes a $1.35 "tip" from every passenger regardless of distance or presence of bacterial/viral infection and they do not share one thin dime of that SRF with drivers. That money is Uber's and don't even think about taking 75% of that. 
(Here in Indianapolis it's $2.10, and I don't get 80% of that either, if that makes you feel any better)

Sorry, feeling especially anti-Uber today. It's payday.


----------



## Errol Santos (Nov 4, 2015)

Yeah, I been doing this for 3 weeks. Been working San Francisco to get top surges and everything. Working for Uber doesn't seem worth it after all the expenses.


----------



## Errol Santos (Nov 4, 2015)

I'll try a minimum of 8 hours at SFO on the weekend though. Most likely this Saturday. If it's bad I probably won't be doing Uber anymore.


----------

